# Robert Wagner & Stefanie Powers - Hart aber Herzlich (Hart to Hart) Promos/Stills (32x)



## Mandalorianer (6 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Juni 2012)

Boah bist du schnell oder hattest du die etwa auf deinem rechner????happy09









​


----------



## Brian (6 Juni 2012)

:thx::thx::thx::thx: lieber Gollum hast mir wirklich eine grosse Freude gemacht :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ,hoffe ich kann mich mal revachieren,gruss Brian


----------



## TobiasB (6 Juni 2012)

revachieren ja er gibt dir einen Deutschkurs.


----------



## Jone (29 Juli 2012)

Danke für Stephanie. In der Serie "Hart aber Herzlich" war ich ein glühender Fan dieser Frau.


----------



## JayP (29 Juli 2012)

Tja solche tollen Serien gibts heute leider nur noch als Wdholung im Fernsehen.

Danke für die tollen Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## Kajol09 (29 Juli 2012)

great  so loved the series


----------



## Dana k silva (29 Juli 2012)

Thanks for the stills!


----------



## Westfalenpower (12 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank! Schaue jeden Tag die Serie auf RTL Nitro! :thx:


----------



## ghdayspc (15 Okt. 2012)

great set! thanks!


----------



## Kajol09 (22 Okt. 2012)

toll  liebe diese Serie


----------



## RebellYell (8 Dez. 2012)

Weckt viele Erinnerungen.


----------

